# Thai stick



## johnnynice (Sep 19, 2015)

This is all I can get here. I'm not dumb enough to grow here, just smoking and posting on this forum gets me paranoid enough. Anyways, this is what's readily available at bars in the anonymous country which I am temporarily staying, thought I'd offer my review on it.
Looks: It looks like shit, its full of red thread, and it's got seeds. Mostly brown and dark green, with little flecs of brighter green here and there. 
Smell/taste: The smell is faint and musty. However there is also a nice complex smell to it, kind of spicy, with undertones of coffee. No skunkiness at all. Tastes surprisingly nice, like the good aspects of its smell.
Potency: Medium-good. Its probably as potent as anything that I've grown. I was surprised by this.
Effects: Good, strong, pure sativa-like headbuzz, with a body-buzz on the comedown. Similar to hazes. Lasts a decent while, maybe an hour or two, and makes me pretty retarded/spacey if I have too much. 
Overall - not as horrible as it looks. However I do really miss having nice looking/strong smelling stuff.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 19, 2015)

Cool post. I had some similar buds in the Dominican republic as far as you described the looks, aroma and high. I too was very surprised with the potency as it looked like some jungle grown schwag. I would love to get my hands on some of those thai seeds. Happy smoking


----------



## WattSaver (Sep 19, 2015)

Reminds me of the weed I'd pick up in Southeast Asia in the late 70's when I was in the navy, everything looked like crap but every once in a while you'd get some really good smoke.


----------



## johnnynice (Sep 19, 2015)

Iriemedicine said:


> Cool post. I had some similar buds in the Dominican republic as far as you described the looks, aroma and high. I too was very surprised with the potency as it looked like some jungle grown schwag. I would love to get my hands on some of those thai seeds. Happy smoking


I was also hopeful for the Thai seeds, as I imagine this stuff has got potential if grown with care. Unfortunately, of the 10 healthy looking seeds I've found, non have germed. I'm guessing the compression must kill them


----------



## cannakis (Sep 29, 2015)

johnnynice said:


> I was also hopeful for the Thai seeds, as I imagine this stuff has got potential if grown with care. Unfortunately, of the 10 healthy looking seeds I've found, non have germed. I'm guessing the compression must kill them


Well and supposedly what I hear is that Customs have a radiology Blaster to kill All Lifeforms coming into the Country "illegally" fuckin pieces of shit! FUCK THE STATE!


Iriemedicine said:


> Cool post. I had some similar buds in the Dominican republic as far as you described the looks, aroma and high. I too was very surprised with the potency as it looked like some jungle grown schwag. I would love to get my hands on some of those thai seeds. Happy smoking


thats crazy you say that because when I've went down to the DR I could Not find bud for the life of me thank GOD a Colorado native brought some and gave me some... 

But you could find Coca like it was nobody's business! From $120-400 a ball depending if it was the Locals which were expensive or if it was an American 120-150!

But YPU could NOT find bud! Like literally the Locals when I asked them about Multa/Weed/Bud they would be Overcome with Fear like someone was about to beat them! They'd freak out and walk away quick or say no no Coca Coca!

It was At the Hard Rock resort though... Probably the western influence


----------



## TWS (Sep 29, 2015)

I want some seeds ! reminds me of my high school years in the states.


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 3, 2015)

Didn't know Thai tick were still around, back in the day they dipped em in opium, those were the true Thai sticks.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 3, 2015)

Huh? What? Somebody call me?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2015)

johnnynice said:


> This is all I can get here. I'm not dumb enough to grow here, just smoking and posting on this forum gets me paranoid enough. Anyways, this is what's readily available at bars in the anonymous country which I am temporarily staying, thought I'd offer my review on it.
> Looks: It looks like shit, its full of red thread, and it's got seeds. Mostly brown and dark green, with little flecs of brighter green here and there.
> Smell/taste: The smell is faint and musty. However there is also a nice complex smell to it, kind of spicy, with undertones of coffee. No skunkiness at all. Tastes surprisingly nice, like the good aspects of its smell.
> Potency: Medium-good. Its probably as potent as anything that I've grown. I was surprised by this.
> ...


Looks like something that used to be sold here in nam over the last couple years dubbed Thai. Maybe it was or wasnt, but it was a decent smoke


----------



## brettsog (Oct 11, 2015)

That was the first weed I ever smoked. Was all soap bar before that. Nearly 20 years ago now. Used to come with a light purple string or royal blue. They wrap the buds on stems around bbq skewer and tie it on with the string. Before the days of sensimilla, that and what we used to call mersh. Or brick. Which was similar. Dark green. Didn't smell much, full of seeds. The good old days....... lol


----------



## Choo (Oct 16, 2015)

Around '81 or '82 we got some Thai sticks that were supposedly grown in Hawaii. It was green and had a great smell and taste and the high was phenomenal, like a Sativa Indica cross, very strong. I grew some plants from the few seeds one would find in it (1 or 2 per stick) and what I grew was also phenomenal. I really miss that stuff, wish I had it now.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Oct 23, 2015)

i was in thailand for a couple years back in the 70s and 80s. i went for the pot, the pot and the pot. i've grown dozens of great genetics over the years but the thai stick is still my all time favorite. i'd see garbage that people would say is thai stick. jamming some weed on a stick does not make it thai stick!

this was the last of mine. it's dried out because i didn't know about keeping the buds in something like a ball jar back then.







i was going to go back to thailand for a year or 2 when i retired but the more i dug into things, the more i realized that it would be easier to get legally high here than being in danger of going to the monkey house if i bought from the wrong person there. you do not want to go to the monkey house!

friends and i were set up by our housegirl. just a canister of pot. it cost a couple hundred in a bribe to get out of it. it was quite an adventure. 

the best pot in the area is coming out of laos these days. i think the american government made thailand cut down most of the great old time thai.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 23, 2015)

The stuff that's coming out of Laos these days is shit.....


----------

